
Object Oriented Advice: Depend on behavior, not data - juanorozcov
https://www.brainstobytes.com/depend-on-behavior-not-data/
======
juanorozcov
Seeing objects as entities that can answer questions and perform actions is
one of the things that helped me wrap my head around OO programming, something
that took some effort when I was starting.

If someone is still in the same struggle I found myself in years ago, this
might help clarify things.

Thanks

